# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report - 12/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

*Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report*

Cold temps this past week helped ice conditions on Devils Lake. The entire 
lake is now froze with anglers reporting from 5-8 inches of ice in most of the 
smaller bay areas. Some areas have more and some have less. As with most 
early ice, conditions vary widely and anglers need to use extreme care. At 
this point we recommend foot traffic only until anglers know the ice in the 
area they?re fishing can support atvs or snowmobiles. While the cold temps 
this past week helped ice conditions, they also kept anglers off the ice. With 
warm temps predicted this weekend, we expect a lot of anglers to finally start 
ice fishing. As with most years, we expect some of the better early ice areas 
to be Walfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile, the Dome house area, 
Rocky/Military Points, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, north of the Hwy 20 bridge, the 
area in East Bay across from Camp Grafton, and the south end of Black Tiger 
Bay. Walleye fishing should be good in most all these areas. We expect perch 
activity to be somewhat slow due to low numbers, but the size of what are 
caught should be nice. Pike fishing should be excellent once again. The 
better areas for pike are Sweetwater/Morrison Lake, Lake Irvin, and the north 
ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

